

Ask HN: How can I make this page convert better? - humbyvaldes

Currently 30% of visitors to this page click and go to the signup page. (Which I think is pretty good) Then about %3 of that convert to paying customers.<p>www.ownzee.com/demo<p>I think something about this could be optimized better, Im not really sure what, just a gut feeling.<p>Any thoughts?
======
anigbrowl
OK, I spent 30 minutes with it. I didn't sign up, but only because I have no
particular need to publish right now. It might be a good thing to have a
freebie thing that only lets you do, say, 5 pages; but I appreciate that
there's a risk some people will abuse that to suck down the results and re-
upload them elsewhere. Maybe a 'try it for 30 days free' option?

I would change up the front page a bit. Currently, the 4th element (the
subheading in the caption to the picture under the headline) is what tells me
I can edit-in-place. The animation is great, but I opened the page in another
tab and then clicked over to it a moment later, by which time the animation
had completeed. I didn't see what the big deal was until I read that. Instead,
I'd make that the headline: _This is your editor_. Because the immediate
editability is the big win. I _loved_ the UX and how responsive it was.

Minor caveats: some of the fonts don't render right in Chrome, but have the
bottom of the letters (descenders etc.) chopped off. I'd really like some
toolbar widget to turn on a grid for those times when I want to line things up
or maintain a vertical symmetry.

Last issue, the _Learn More_ page. Visually and semantically, it's great - it
makes a compelling argument and does so in a humorous fashion. But you don't
tell me anything about what I'm publishing - is this flash? HTML+CSS?
Something else? That information should be there so I understand whether I'm
buying into your hosting walled garden, or renting a general-purpose tool that
I can then deploy and further develop as I see fit.

I also think you should put the $ cost up on the _Learn More_ page and offer a
link or argument for the price. I hate hate hate not seeing the price
information until I get to the sign up screen, it always feels like a gyp.
Wear your price on your sleeve; that establishes that your product has value
from the outset, and doesn't confront me with an expensive surprise when I try
to sign up. Invite me to put my hand in my wallet _before_ signing up,
otherwise I feel like there's a little bait-and-switch going on.

Don't take these criticisms as bitter medicine - I think this is a fabulous
offering, and that's why I've critiqued it in such detail.

~~~
humbyvaldes
Wow thanks for all your time and feedback. I really appreciate it. I'm going
to add the price to the demo page immediately, great point. Im going to let
the other points sink in a bit and figure out how best to implement them.

drop me an email if you want a complementary account at hv at ownzee.com You
have been super helpful!

------
nwh
First of all, I quite like it. There's a few things that came across to me as
a little awkward though.

• On a small screen [1], the edges of the page get a little smushed up. I'm
also not sure if the "learn more" button is supposed to be transparent (it
looks like it shouldn't be).

• This window [2] felt like I could move it, but I found that I could not.
It's by no means a problem usability wise, but it felt strange that it wasn't
possible.

• I sort of expected there to be a "preview" button in the title bar. I
realise that it is a WYSIWYG editor, though I'm not sure how the page will
look when it's fully published.

• The two sign up buttons look out of place, typically a page like this has
one big and loud call to action. The one in the top bar isn't centred
vertically either, which looks a little strange.

• The spelling of the buttons "Sign Up" and "Signup" should probably be made
consistent too.

It's all nit-picky stuff, but I hope some of it is useful to you.

[1]: <http://i.imgur.com/UhyOrdT.png>

[2]: <http://i.imgur.com/EpG8Jkx.png>

~~~
humbyvaldes
Since you edit the actual page, what you see there is the preview/actual page,
I should probably do a better job of explaining that. Maybe have a preview
button that says that when you click it... The other UI stuff is just laziness
in my part. I'll fix it. Thanks!

------
toddrew
I second the free trial with minimum functionality. Take a look at
<https://www.easel.io>. It's somewhat similar (in browser design for bootstrap
instead of blogs) and offers a limited trial of being able to create three
different pages.

By offering the trial and shrinking the signup form to an email address and
password you have less friction, your visitors playing around with it, and you
have their email address.

~~~
humbyvaldes
Easel.io is great, I've followed them a bit.

I see what youre saying about the free trial, the part Im trying to optimize
is getting more people from the demo page to the join page. Adding a free
trial on the join page may(or may not) improve signups but only if they go to
the join page... Maybe I should combine the demo and join page... Thanks

------
ravenp
That mouse came out of nowhere and scared me.

I think conversion is based largely on who it is visiting your site. It's
aimed at the nontechnical type of person, so getting traffic from somewhere
like HN is going to kill your conversion rate. What are your traffic sources?

~~~
humbyvaldes
Most of the traffic that signs up comes from google. I had some dumb luck with
ranking on the first page of some good related keywords... Other unrelated
traffic just bounces off this page... The mouse is really the only idea I can
think of to show it's editable right there. I tried a video but most people
didnt watch it. It's pretty funn too
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBo4nxoWTes>

------
orangethirty
Your numbers are good. The landing page seems to be working well. Your payment
form needs work. From experience it is one of the most crucial parts of your
sales ladder.

~~~
humbyvaldes
I have some mixpanel tracking on the join page and if a visitor types in a
username they will usually click sumbit (even if they dont enter their credit
card or have any intention of paying). Since this is the case, my thinking is
I need to get more people interested in it before they get to that page. Just
thinking of how I buy online, I made my decision to buy well before I pull out
my CC

~~~
orangethirty
You need to reduce the friction to join the service. Right now, you are like a
door to door salesman who asks for the sale right from the get go. By breaking
up the sales process you can argue away any objection the user may have to
paying, and close more sales. I suggest offering a free trial with limited
functionality. Have them use the service, and at the end of the trial close
the sale. You should gain more sales due to allowing those who are interested
to see how it works, and then converting into customers.

------
sharemywin
I got a chrome ad. I would have just left the sight.

~~~
humbyvaldes
The created content is viewable in older browsers but to use/create you need a
modern version of IE

